# thought I found early present



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

to myself...I mean...

found this on kijiji...killer price hooked me in...serial number had me putting my wallet away

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/sudbury/gibson-les-paul/1126534912?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

sad they aren't calling a fake a fake


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

did you call and give them hell?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

kijiji has a "report ad feature"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> kijiji has a "report ad feature"


Did you try that feature...I can never get it to work for me.
Could you (or anyone) please let me know if it works for you.

I get very annoyed with multiple ads for the same item by the same seller.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have reported tons of fakes, duplicate posts and ads tagged with multiple unrelated keywords for search bait. As far as I can tell the moderators or management have never acted upon anything that I reported. I don't bother anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

Every now n' then, someone will post an ad pointing out the fakes
and then the offending ad seems to disappear. Maybe it's those
warnings that get the 'mods' attention?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Did you try that feature...I can never get it to work for me.
> Could you (or anyone) please let me know if it works for you.
> 
> I get very annoyed with multiple ads for the same item by the same seller.
> ...


Honestly, I don't know if it does work....I've just seen the feature


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn that looks pretty close. I can see how people could be fooled. 

I wonder if the shop knows it's a fake.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

What a scam. I reported the ad.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I emailed the store asked if the price was reflective of it being fake...but got no response

The report ad feature is about as useful as farting in the wind...i dont even bother with that anymore


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The problem is that there are people willing to buy these phonies.

No demand = no market = bye bye fakes.

It's the consumers who are to blame IMO.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's pretty deceptive - I had to google the serial number to find that it had been used elsewhere. Otherwise it looks nicely aged and genuine to my trusting eye............................Am I missing other things?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

The bridge posts have screw slots. That's one giveaway. Gibson doesn't do that.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's pretty deceptive - I had to google the serial number to find that it had been used elsewhere. Otherwise it looks nicely aged and genuine to my trusting eye............................Am I missing other things?


The diamond inlay isnt symmetrical...but...Custom serial numbers start with CS...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> The diamond inlay isnt symmetrical...but...Custom serial numbers start with CS...


That inlay was the 1st tip off for me. Looks like an 8 year old did it...what a mess


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if it's fake, and in a store, it's fraud, and illegal contraband. just report them to the police


----------

